# Opinions wanted



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Oh my goodness, its hideous!!! Just kidding, it looks great. Your marble angel is BEAUTIFUL!!! I see you have a ram too. What else do you have in there?


----------



## freak (Oct 15, 2013)

I have that angel along with 2 adult female golden angels, 2 german blue rams, 2 Bolivian rams and 7 rabauti cory's. Oh and a clown pleco.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Yeah, I had to show your angel to my lady. Now she wants some again. Dang.


----------



## Tzac (May 18, 2013)

I was thinking on Anubias up in/on that center wood and maybe some Crypts or Dwarf Sag for the 1/3 and 2/3 foreground space.


----------



## goodsorse (Nov 15, 2013)

Are those rocks actually in the tank or is that a background? They kind of make the tank look busy. I love those angels though!


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Feb 11, 2013)

It looks great. I love the rearrangements you did. It looks really nice.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 TapaTalk


----------

